# Please post successful DClub point reservations



## GregT (Jun 10, 2011)

All,

There is a Starwood post going back to 2008 where people posted on their success in securing reservations using their internal point system (the Starwood Vacation Network, or SVN).  It is an interesting and important thread considering the lack of transparency in SVN inventory availability. 

Consistent with that thread, and in the interests of determining how easy/difficult it is to obtain a DClub points reservation, I'd appreciate your posting on successful (and unsuccessful?) points reservations efforts.   This is also especially important if your reservation matched from a Waitlist request.

Please use the following format for standardization (and the following are my actual reservations that I've made for a friend):

*First Reservation*

Property:  Maui Ocean Club (MMO)
Check-in date: June 17, 2011
Date of reservation: October 31, 2010
Length of Stay: 1 Night
Unit:   2BR Garden View
Other view options:  No other views available at time of reservation
Reservation made via Waitlist:   No
Date of Waitlist Request: N/A
Other Comments:  None (but see next ressie)

*Second Reservation* (for same friend)

Property:  Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina Villas (MM1)
Check-in date: June 25, 2011
Date of reservation: October 31, 2010
Length of Stay: 2 Nights
Unit:   2BR Ocean-Front
Other view options:  No other views available at time of reservation
Reservation made via Waitlist:   No
Date of Waitlist Request: N/A
Other Comments:  My friend paid (me) $0.65 per point for making ressie

Thanks very much,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 10, 2011)

Good afternoon

Greg

Do you want all of mine?  TUGggers might be sick of them by now!!


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 10, 2011)

Good evening...

Here goes...

Kauai lagoons 3 bedroom of 5/28 6/4 2011.  This was not available on opening day 7/26/10 but was a few days later

summit watch 2/8-2/13 2011 immediate availability

Surfwatch 7/30 8/5 2011 os 3 bedroom

Mountainside 1/8 1/13 2012 2 concurrent 2 bedrooms
B

Mountain valley breckenridge 1 bedroom 1/15-1/20 2012



Surfwatch 5/28 6/3 2012 3 bedroom os..

All except kl instant exchange....

There was Frenchman cove availability may and June 2012 as well... Some June Newport as well...


----------



## kds4 (Jun 10, 2011)

Our first ever DClub Points Reservation  

Property: Ocean Watch (MOW)
Check-in date: April 1, 2012
Date of reservation: June 3, 2011
Length of Stay: 5 Nights
Unit: 2BR Garden View
Other view options: Unknown
Reservation made via Waitlist: No
Date of Waitlist Request: N/A
Other Comments: Used 800 Enrollment Point Bonus and rented remaining points needed at .47 per point. Advised at time of reservation we got the last 2BR Garden View available.


----------



## emt (Jun 10, 2011)

Property: Mountain Valley Lodge
Check-in date: February 13th, 2011
Date of reservation: Aug 20, 2010
Length of Stay: 5 Nights (Sun-Thurs)
Unit: 1Br
Other view options: N/A
Reservation made via Waitlist: No
Date of Waitlist Request: N/A
Other Comments: Legacy points in combination with 800 BonusPoints


Property: Kauai Beach Club
Check-in date: Aug 21, 2011
Date of reservation: Aug 20, 2010
Length of Stay: 7 nights
Unit: 1Br Oceanview
Other view options: Didn't ask
Reservation made via Waitlist: No
Date of Waitlist Request: N/A
Other Comments: Reservation cancelled/rescheduled to Ko'Olina


Property: Newport Coast Villas
Check-in date: April 10, 2011
Date of reservation: Jan 21, 2011
Length of Stay: 2 nights (4 Total w/MRP)
Unit: 2Br
Other view options: N/A
Reservation made via Waitlist: No
Date of Waitlist Request: N/A
Other Comments: Booked Sun/Mon night DC points and Fri/Sat MRP points


Property: Ko'Olina Beach Club
Check-in date: Dec 17, 2011
Date of reservation: March 12, 2011
Length of Stay: 6 nights (Sat-Thurs)
Unit: 2Br Mountain View
Other view options: Unavailable (including penthouse units)
Reservation made via Waitlist: No
Date of Waitlist Request: N/A
Other Comments: Cancelled 6/11 due to II confirmation to MAW for early Dec.  
Points, along with 2011 remainder, rolled into 2012.


----------



## KathyPet (Jun 11, 2011)

Resort:  St. Kitts Beach Club
Reservation made:  4/23/11
Dates of stay:  1/29/12-2/1/12
Unit:  2 bR, Garden View
Confirmed immediately upon request,  No waiting
Comments:  We added three addl nights using points onto the week that we already own


----------



## kjd (Jun 11, 2011)

Property: SurfWatch
Check-in date: December 20, 2011
Date of reservation: March 5, 2011
Length of Stay: 3 Nights
Unit: 2BR Garden View
Other view options: immediate confirmation
Reservation made via: phone
Date of Waitlist Request: N/A
Other Comments: used in connection with previous trade 

Property: Ocean Pointe
Check-in date: November 23, 2011
Date of reservation: March 5, 2011
Length of Stay: 1 Night
Unit: 1BR Garden View
Other view options: immediate confirmation
Reservation made via: phone
Date of Waitlist Request: N/A
Other Comments: used in connection with previous trade

Property: Beach Place Towers
Check-in date: June 21, 2011
Date of reservation: May 26, 2011
Length of Stay: 2 Nights
Unit: 1BR Garden View
Other view options: immediate confirmation
Reservation made via: phone
Date of Waitlist Request: N/A
Other Comments: None


----------



## timtax (Jun 11, 2011)

*Surf Club*

Property: Aruba Surf Club (MSU)
Check-in date: April 28, 2012
Date of reservation: May 31, 2011
Length of Stay: 7 Night
Unit: 2BR Ocean View
Other view options: No other views available at time of reservation
Reservation made via Waitlist: No
Date of Waitlist Request: N/A
Other Comments: None 

I may cancel since I was able to trade in thru II using a 1 BR CV deposit after the fact but it is Monday to Monday and I really don't want to travel Mon to Mon


----------



## NJMOM2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Property: SurfWatch
Check-in date: July 10, 2011
Date of reservation: September 7, 2010
Length of Stay: 4 Night
Unit: 2BR Oceanside
Other view options: Garden view not available at time of reservation (didn't ask about Ocean Front)
Reservation made via Waitlist: No
Date of Waitlist Request: N/A
Other Comments: Legacy points in combination with 800 BonusPoints


----------



## griffinhouse (Jun 11, 2011)

Property: Newport Coast Villas
Check-in date: October 8, 2011
Date of reservation:  April 18, 2011
Length of Stay: 2 Nights
Unit: 2 br 
Other view options: NA
Reservation made via Waitlist: NO
Date of Waitlist Request: N/A
Other Comments: used our 800 Bonus Points we received when we joined DC program


Property: Ocean Pointe
Check-in date: February 26, 2012
Date of reservation: February 21, 2011
Length of Stay: 7 Night
Unit: 1BR Oceanside
Other view options: Oceanfront was available but chose OS to save points
Reservation made via Waitlist: No
Date of Waitlist Request: N/A
Other Comments: reserved a studio using a previously cancelled studio to create a 2 bedroom--hope it works


----------



## kedler (Jun 12, 2011)

*Ko Olina Reservation 7/4-7/11 2012*

I'm an enrolled weeks and DC Point owner with Premier Plus/13 mth booking window. I called yesterday looking for a reservation in Hawaii for a 2 or 3 bedroom we've never been so I just wanted to try any of the resorts. Yesterday I was told that there wasn't enough inventory yet as most owners hadn't deposited their weeks so I should try back closer to the 12 month point.

Today I called and I was able to get a "trust" reservation at Ko Olina for a 2 bdrm MT V using only trust points. She was able to work that reservation with my trust points. I asked about converting one of my weeks to get enough points for an OC V - which they had - but she said that even if I did I couldn't use those points for this reservation. 

I took the reservation and she told me I could keep calling back to see if I could get the OC V after some weeks were deposited. 

Seems like a crazy system but I'm happy to get the reservation and Ko Olina seems nice from all I've seen and read.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 12, 2011)

good evening...

kedler...

the minimum number of points for a 2 bedroom koolina MV is 4050 (assuming 7 days).  Did you purchase 4000 Trust points in addition to your Legacy weeks?  or were some of your Legacy points added in for this ressie, or did you  get less than 7 days???

just curious!!!

Looks like the Legacy points <Trust points thing might be picking up some traction.  

Talk about the ultimate "smackdown".  Some poor shlub like myself, purchases 4 plat developer weeks.  Was told that these expensive plat. weeks is the best product MVCI has to offer and will always trade into the good new stuff first.  Now along comes Trust points with diminished II inventory and points that will never (through no fault) of my own, will never be equal to the new product...

Trust owners need to be aware.  In 3 years they can rollout SUPERTRUST points with inventory not accessible to Legacy or Trust points...

I still believe Legacy points functionally =Trust but a few more stories like this and I could be changing my opinion!!!

yikes!!!


----------



## DanCali (Jun 12, 2011)

Legacy < Trust and 5 is the new 7. 

What a system...

Is there an emoticon for barfing?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 12, 2011)

This is leading me to believe that Marriott is not placing the 25% forecasted MRP redemptions in to the exchange company. If they were, there would be ample inventory. I wonder where that inventory is going, are they making it only available to trust owners, to Marriott's coffers? Now I know that Marriott owns the rights to this inventory, but when the program was rolled out, it was indicated that a source of inventory would be MRP redemptions. Are they going back on that promise so soon?


----------



## kedler (Jun 12, 2011)

*Ko Olina Reservation*

Hi Dioxide,

The reservation is for 7 nights and I think its 4475? We bought 1750 trust points and we had 1100 (?) bonus points.  I banked points from 2011 into 2012 and borrowed some from 2013 to get what I needed for the reservation - that's why I took Mt V not OC V as I couldn't get enough points that Marriott deemed "trust points" to make it. I'll keep calling for now as there is no waiting list until the 12 mth point and if I'm going to fly from NJ to Hawaii then I'd like an OC V - though we may chose to save the points for a weekend excursion to Fairway Villas.

Its a crazy system but right now its working for me. 

I wish they would put up the points available, used, etc., in my-vacation club just as they do the weeks. It would make it easier to keep track!

Kedler


----------



## windje2000 (Jun 12, 2011)

DanCali said:


> Legacy < Trust and 5 is the new 7.
> 
> What a system...
> 
> Is there an emoticon for barfing?



There's an emoticon for everything!


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 12, 2011)

good evening

Dan and Windje...

you guys crack me up!!!!


----------



## GregT (Jun 13, 2011)

*Combined Trust/Legacy Point Reservations*

Moved to a new thread to continue topic of Legacy/Trust reservations -- thanks


----------



## tlwmkw (Jun 14, 2011)

*We have lift-off!!*

We have now officially used the DC points and it seems to have worked- though not without some hitches.

Used the 800+ points to add a night onto a deeded week (only problem is no guarantee that we can stay in the same villa so we have to ask when we check in- hopefully that'll work since it saves them cleaning twice if they move us to another villa in the same building).  

Then reserved a week at Easter for next year at Surfwatch- used all 2012 Grande Vista points to do so and borrowed a few from 2013 to get up to full amount needed.  We had tried to book the Surfwatch at 12 months but they had no availability and "wait listed" us.  Since we heard nothing from them I called  and they said that the wait list was cancelled and they had called and left us a message about it.  Never got that message so it was a good thing that I called today to find out what was going on.  The man on the phone said now was a better time (10 months out) to book because it takes a while for people to cash in their weeks to make them available to others.

If this works as planned we will be happy- while it did work I was on the phone for quite a while and was a bit confused about how to make it all work.  The DC club guy on the phone was very good so I'm not complaining and he got us what we wanted.

tlwmkw


----------



## pacheco18 (Jun 14, 2011)

I used my 800 bonus points to add two nights to my March 2012 week at Shadow Ridge (2 bedroom villa).  One the phone, instant confirmation, no problem.  Rep said she would note on the reservation that it should be linked to my full week stay so that I would stay in the same unit.


----------



## californiagirl (Jun 15, 2011)

windje2000 said:


> There's an emoticon for everything!



:hysterical:


----------



## jimf41 (Jul 15, 2011)

I was waiting to get a final DC points confirmation before I posted on this thread.

2010
Used 2100 DC points for a NOV 2010 week at Oceana Palms. (1/2 price sale)

2011
OCT week at Oceana Palms. Instant confirmation, later cancelled.
Holloween week at Lakeshore Reserve 3bdrm. Instant confirmation in Nov 2010

2012
Feb week at MFC 2bdrm. This was confirmed in 10 days
Feb week at MFC 2bdrm. This took 6 months to confirm.

None of the above weeks were available through II at the time of confirmation or waitlist request using a 2bdrm Ocean Pointe plat . I still have the FEB 2012 MFC request in with II and if it does come through I'll cancel the DC point reservation.

I'm about to waitlist for Ocean Pointe in July of 2012. I'm looking for multiple OF weeks at the same time. They were available at the 13 month mark but I waited to see if all the kids could go at the same time and when I went back to reserve only OV units were available.

So far I'm a happy camper with the DC program. It is confusing tracking how many points you have, what year there from, when they expire etc. The upside for me is that I can request exactly the view and unit size I want and not have to worry if what I'm trading is strong enough to pull the unit I want. When you waitlist you are reducing the trust/legacy thing. Once you waitlist all points are equal. That's not to say that a trust point owner can't get ahead of you by calling the instant the unit you are waitlisted for becomes available but that's a pretty slim chance IMO.


----------



## jimf41 (Jul 22, 2011)

My last reservation came through this morning.

July 2012
Ocean Pointe
One 3 bdrm OF
Two 2 bdrm OF
One 1 bdrm OF

All of these are for the same week, exact same checkin day.

So far I've converted six Silver weeks and one Plat week at Ocean Pointe. I've received 2 Plat weeks at Frenchman's Cove, 1 Plat wek at Lakeshore, 1 Gold week at Oceana Plams and 4 Gold weeks at Ocean Pointe. I have 900 points still to use in 2012. I'd have to say I'm a happy camper. All of the requests were instantly confirmed except for 1 Plat MFC week noted in my previous post.


----------



## JPrisco (Jul 23, 2011)

Property: Crystal Shores
Check-in date: October 30, 2011
Date of reservation: June 16, 2011
Length of Stay: 4 Nights
Unit: 2 br
Other view options: Gulf Front
Reservation made via Waitlist: NO
Date of Waitlist Request: N/A
Other Comments: Used our 800 Bonus Points we received when we joined DC program - borrowed 2012 points for remainder

Property: Crystal Shores
Check-in date: March 4, 2012
Date of reservation: May 3, 2011
Length of Stay: 5 Nights
Unit: 2 br
Other view options: Gulf Side
Reservation made via Waitlist: NO
Date of Waitlist Request: N/A
Other Comments: Used my Mom's 800 Bonus Points she received when we joined DC program plus her 2012 points (transferred to me).  No Gulf Front available.

Property: Harbour Lake
Check-in date: February 26, 2012
Date of reservation: May 3, 2011
Length of Stay: 4 Nights
Unit: 1br
Other view options: NA
Reservation made via Waitlist: NO
Date of Waitlist Request: N/A
Other Comments: Used our 2012 points


----------



## Southdown13 (Jul 23, 2011)

Property: Marriott’s Lakeshore Reserve
Check-in date: August 28, 2011
Date of reservation: May 10, 2011
Length of Stay: 5 Nights
Unit: 2 br standard
Other view options: None
Reservation made via Waitlist: No
Date of Waitlist Request: N/A
Other Comments: Used 800 bonus points and borrowed 2012 points

Property: Marriott’s Canyon Villas
Check-in date: March 27, 2012
Date of reservation: June 20, 2011
Length of Stay: 4 Nights
Unit: 1 br
Other view options: N/A
Reservation made via Waitlist: Yes
Date of Waitlist Request: May 24, 2011
Other Comments:  Cancelled and reserved at a Starwood property.


----------



## craftr (Jul 24, 2011)

*Successful Points Usage-9.5 months before check-in Maui Napili Tower*

Hello,
Used my 3350 points for 2012 (was Timberlodge Summer Platinum Week) and borrowed 1400 points from 2013 for a April 29th -May 4th reservation at Maui Ocean Club-Napili Tower. This is for a 2 bedroom, ocean front villa.....

The points program works well for me as I didn't like to be stuck staying in the same place for 7 nights. Love the flexibility and think "the skim" is worth paying in order to get what I want from my timeshare. I want to go to Europe in 2013 instead of staying at a timeshare and the 1950 left over points can be used for one and two night stays in Tahoe and Las Vegas.

I was relieved that I could still get a reservation at 9.5 months before check-in.

The points program is very good for some of us.


----------



## DanCali (Jul 24, 2011)

craftr said:


> Hello,
> Used my 3350 points for 2012 (was Timberlodge Summer Platinum Week) and borrowed 1400 points from 2013 for a April 29th -May 4th reservation at Maui Ocean Club-Napili Tower. This is for a 2 bedroom, ocean front villa.....
> 
> The points program works well for me as I didn't like to be stuck staying in the same place for 7 nights. Love the flexibility and think "the skim" is worth paying in order to get what I want from my timeshare. I want to go to Europe in 2013 instead of staying at a timeshare and the 1950 left over points can be used for one and two night stays in Tahoe and Las Vegas.
> ...



So you gave up a Platinum Tahoe week + 42% of your 2013 points (effectively 2 years of vacation) for 5 nights in Hawaii?

To me, that is precisely the reason why not to use points - but maybe that's just me...


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 24, 2011)

DanCali said:


> So you gave up a Platinum Tahoe week + 42% of your 2013 points (effectively 2 years of vacation) for 5 nights in Hawaii?
> 
> To me, that is precisely the reason why not to use points - but maybe that's just me...



I would think that the PP would also be able to trade week for week the Tahoe for Maui week. Of course they wouldn't get the guaranteed view.


----------



## DanCali (Jul 25, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> I would think that the PP would also be able to trade week for week the Tahoe for Maui week. Of course they wouldn't get the guaranteed view.



No guaranteed view, but 7 days for 7 days sounds much better than 5 days for 10 days... Pretty expensive price for a view, IMO.

By the way, even if you wanted an IV the best you can do with the Summer Platinum Timberlodge is 5 days for 7 days. I'd rather risk it in II or do a rent/rent...

5 is indeed the new 7!


----------



## jimf41 (Jul 25, 2011)

DanCali said:


> No guaranteed view, but 7 days for 7 days sounds much better than 5 days for 10 days... Pretty expensive price for a view, IMO.
> 
> By the way, even if you wanted an IV the best you can do with the Summer Platinum Timberlodge is 5 days for 7 days. I'd rather risk it in II or do a rent/rent...
> 
> 5 is indeed the new 7!



Your math doesn't work out for my usage so far. Looking at my usage in respect to weeks the results are quite good.

4 2bdrm OF weeks for 4 2bdrm OF weeks
1 2bdrm OV week for 1 2bdrm OV week
2 3bdrm OF weeks for I 3bdrm OF and 1 3bdrm at a resort with no specified view.
1 1bdrm OF week in addition.
That's seven full weeks for seven full weeks equal or better view plus a 1bdrm OF as a bonus.

Looking at it with respect to seasons;
Six Silver weeks and one Plat week for 3 Plat weeks and 5 Gold weeks

I haven't added up the MF difference exactly but I think I'm about $1000 ahead of the game. I still have 900 DC points left over so the 800 point bonus for signing up essentially has not been used to achieve this usage.

As some Tuggers have become quite proficient for trading in II and using AC's, those of us who utilize the DC system will also become quite proficient at getting the most out of the DC system.

5 is the new 7 is not an operable formula for me.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jul 25, 2011)

good morning...

perhaps this poster had an absolute date requirement for the trip.  Spring break seems like it might be a reason for those dates.  Perhaps snagging OF on exact dates was worth it to this poster.  Nobody forced this poster to do this trade!  If it works for them, who are we to judge.  I am not sure that a spring break, OF unit can be snagged via II...  The poster has OPTIONS and can still trade in weeks if needed...

I do agree that MOC L/N has an incredibly high point requirement...


----------



## MikeM132 (Jul 26, 2011)

I got 5 nights at Newport Coast starting 4-22-12 (1500 points---no Friday or Saturday included). Pretty easy. I think this is not a busy season there, though. This was my first "exchange" that did not involve a credit card! Of course, it cost me 700 plus the annual dues (I don't even remember what they are) to make that happen.


----------



## horseman (Jul 26, 2011)

Property: Marriott’s Aruba Surf Club 
Check-in date: October 26, 2011
Date of reservation: July 13th , 2011
Length of Stay: 2 Nights
Unit: 1 br Oceanview 
Other view options: None
Reservation made via Waitlist: No
Date of Waitlist Request: N/A
Other Comments: request for gardenview fulfilled immediately then requested upgrade to Ocean view which was also fulfilled immediately . Used 450 of my 800 sign-up bonus points.


Property: Marriott’s Canyon Villas 
Check-in date: May 2, 2012 
Date of reservation: July 13, 2011
Length of Stay: 2 Nights
Unit: 1 br standard
Other view options: None
Reservation made via Waitlist: No
Date of Waitlist Request: N/A
Other Comments: Used 300 of 800 bonus points


----------



## NJMOM2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Property: Marriott’s Fairway Villas
Check-in date: May 26, 2012 (Sat. of Memorial Day Weekend)
Date of reservation: July 26, 2011
Length of Stay: 2 Nights
Unit: 2 BR
Other view options: None
Reservation made via Waitlist: No
Other Comments: Used 950 Legacy Points.  Called 9am EST Tues. morning was off the phone in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## markbernstein (Jul 26, 2011)

Property: Marriott’s Manor Club Sequel
Check-in date: May 27, 2012 (Sun. of Memorial Day Weekend)
Date of reservation: July 26, 2011
Length of Stay: 5 Nights
Unit: 1 BR
Other view options: Requested higher floor.  Will wait to research and make a specific building request closer to arrival.
Reservation made via Waitlist: No
Other Comments: Used 875 Legacy Points. Called just after 9am EDT Tues. morning.  The advisor put me on hold for a couple of minutes while she confirmed availability.  Total length of call was less than ten minutes, possibly less than five.

In 2010, I traded our 2011 2BR Gold week at Oceana Palms for 2625 points, then used 1825 of those points, plus the 800 plus points I got for enrolling in the DC program, to book a 3BR at Imperial Palms in April 2011.  (We had a wonderful time taking the grandkids to Disney World.)  I banked the remaining 800 points into 2012.  A couple of weeks ago, I bought 150 2012 legacy points through a classified ad on Tug.  (75 more than I needed, but I wasn't interested in haggling over such a small amount.)  We won't be trading our 2012 week - we plan to actually stay at Oceana Palms (for the first time  ) at the end of Gold season in 2012, hopefully November 3rd through 10th.  Overall, I'd say the DC points system is working out well for us.


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 26, 2011)

We used 750 of our 800 plus points we received for enrolling in the DC program and stayed at Timber Lodge for 2 days (Fri-Sat nights).  The process was very easy.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jul 28, 2011)

good morning...

Just completed an unscientific review of the previous posts....

Just curious with regards to DC point reservations in the highly demanded seasons..

Marco or Palm Beach in winter
Hawaii in summer or Jan-march...
Myrtle or HHI june/july
Newport  June/July
ski weeks  jan/Feb/March etc...

Jim snagged a FC plat week and there is one St Kitts in Feb.  I have snagged July 2011 and 2012 at Surfwatch and a whole bunch of ski weeks...Also snagged June Kauai Lagoons..

Are there any happy stories of primo inventory grabs with DC points...

My empiric observation tells me that the point value for these weeks is just too pricey and most of the DC  snags are thrifty shoppers stretching poinyts going off season or using he "5 is the new 7" rule...

please tell your tale...


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 28, 2011)

We just used our PlusPoints to book five nights over Memorial Day weekend at Lakeshore Reserve in a standard studio.


----------

